# Software Unlockable Bootloader



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

So, I'm a complete noob here...and NOT a Razr owner.
Nor do I plan on being one.
But my mother is lusting after this phone...

And my curiosity started tingling.
A software unlockable bootloader...is that like...HTC's version of a "locked" bootloader?
I.E. Not encrypted to the point where it would take 20 super computers 20 years to crack?!

So you guys have potential for an unlocked bootloader?
Oh, this is news to me...if I'm figuring it out correctly.
Am I?

Super spicy. And makes me like this sexy piece of hardware...a lot more.
Knowing that it might be unlocked!
That gets me excited for FUTURE Moto phones...like super excited.
I love moto hardware. Maybe when I get my upgrade in March I won't have to jump the boat on them.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

The bootloader is locked. Moto will have a code to unlock it for all Razr phones EXCEPT for Verizon. Supposedly, Moto will be unlocking phones going forward dependent on the carrier's okay. Verizon has blocked it. Hopefully the dev's will come up with a solution based on the unlock key for the Razr's sold outside the US. The good news is that it's already been rooted. Dev's are working on roms as we speak, so customization shouldn't be a problem going forward.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I understand that the bootloader is indeed locked.
But HTC's Bootloaders...are also locked.
People don't realize this because a method to unlock them has always been found.
Is this bootloader ENCRYPTED, I guess is what I should be asking?

(Not an Android Noob, just don't own a Bionic, I understand the process of there still being Rom's Available)


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

I read somewhere here on rootzwiki that a locked bootloader ONLY prevents custom kernels. You can still root, rom, and overclock with it locked. I don't understand how main functions ALWAYS get overlooked when a decision is made to get a new phone. Hands down, Motorola phones have the best reception, therefore giving them the ability to make sure their owner can make/ receive phone calls/texts. Who cares how fast the phone is or what it can do if you can't make a phone call because your weak link in the chain is the radio? Just my opinion. I have had the og droid, htc incredible,droid x, thunderbolt, and now the razr. Motorola is the only phone that continues to keep service for me, whether I'm in the woods or out on the flats fishing.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I understand that the bootloader is indeed locked.
> But HTC's Bootloaders...are also locked.
> People don't realize this because a method to unlock them has always been found.
> Is this bootloader ENCRYPTED, I guess is what I should be asking?
> ...


Yes moto bootloaders are encrypted.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

I noticed on Twitter and other sources posting about legality of service providers keeping bootloaders lock, a lot of talk about FCC getting involved and could (HOPEFULLY) result in them being forced to unlock.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/24/motorola-razr-open-for-unlocked-bootloader-business-if-the-carr/


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

The part that they're calling into question also has a "reasonable network management" exclusion clause so it's not likely it'll get anywhere.


----------



## EDNYLaw (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a lawyer and have been doing some research into this area and have sent this complaint http://db.tt/Z441y4yG (dropbox link) to the FCC, the chairman of the FCC and three commissioners of the FCC as well as the NY senators. I've laid out a pretty solid argument and done done fact checking with the technical side of things to make sure I'm spot on. Feel free to fill in your info and file this complaint with the FCC. More people can't hurt.


----------

